# Estimating formula?



## wesmartyn (Apr 8, 2007)

Any of you guys have a formula for estimating mortar for natural ledgestone facing with a full cavity?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Is that red ledgestone or gray?


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

about 15 sq. ft. per bag.


----------



## wesmartyn (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks!


----------

